# Two Fat Boy Cws I Do Like The These Ones A Bit More



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

[














hi i like the 1980 the most no ring on cwc logo and a nicer logo to














just looks better to me imho thay wear better than the small ones all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> just looks better to me imho thay wear better than the small ones all the best woody77.


How big are those?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That 1980 big battery hatch one is in great condition. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> That 1980 big battery hatch one is in great condition. :thumbsup:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


hi thank you very much i am going to get a new glass put on it i think thay only made this type for 1 year not sure the lum is still working to and its biger than the other fat case to all the best woody77 . thay do a date one to which i have not got and i think thay did a divers one two very hard to find i think.all the best woody77.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

woody77 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > That 1980 big battery hatch one is in great condition. :thumbsup:
> ...


Tritium's half life is 12.6 years. The 1980 model would be down to 25% of it's original potency, and they are not that bright when they are new. 

Later,

William


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi Woody. I share your enthusiasm for the fatboy G10's. They certainly have a bit more presence than their slimmer relatives.

I have Precista and CWC versions from '82 ....




























It's funny how the army issued watches (W10's) got smaller and smaller until quartz came along, then they had to start the reduction process all over again.

The current Pulsar G10's are sooo slimline you barely know you're wearing them.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > just looks better to me imho thay wear better than the small ones all the best woody77.
> ...


All the G10's are 36mm wide - it's the height that varies.

The fatboys are 13mm tall compared to the 10mm of the later model. The Pulsars are 7.5mm tall.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> All the G10's are 36mm wide - it's the height that varies.
> 
> The fatboys are 13mm tall compared to the 10mm of the later model. The Pulsars are 7.5mm tall.


Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more photos to show the size off them all the best woody77.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

whats the biggest size of these? and where can i get one from?  would prefer an issued


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> whats the biggest size of these? and where can i get one from?  would prefer an issued


Far as i know they're all 36mm w/o crown, (38mm with) & 43-ish lug to lug.

The '80 - '82 models are the fatboys at 13mm high. They pop up in the sales forum here from time to time.

My Precista came from there. They're also on Fleabay pretty regularly, but be on the lookout for fakes & frankens.

There are several guides around on how to spot snide G10's. I'll see if i can locate any......


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Just a gr8 grab n go watch with no absolutely no bling in sight.


----------

